# Shops with dart in Tampa Bay Area?



## dormfrogger (May 20, 2013)

Anyone know of any shops with darts in the Tampa Bay area or even Orlando?

I used to frequent Scales in Brandon years ago but he seems to have closed down


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

You will find frogs of higher quality, lower prices, and better selection from the many hobbyist in the area as opposed to the stores.

I'd recommend starting here for frogs:

http://dartfrogsforsale.com/

and here for plants/supplies:

http://www.trherp.com/


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I second Wes's sentiments...look for hobbyists locally. Pet stores are generally marked up and are usually not as knowledgeable about care.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Pinellas County Reptiles tries to keep them in stock.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

...and if you ever happen to be in the Fort Meyers area, I would suggest getting in contact with Dustin (Quality, Captive Bred Poison Frogs - The Florida Frogger). If you could arrange a time to visit his frog room, you will definitely be impressed!...even more so after next weekend!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

randommind said:


> ...and if you ever happen to be in the Fort Meyers area, I would suggest getting in contact with Dustin (Quality, Captive Bred Poison Frogs - The Florida Frogger). If you could arrange a time to visit his frog room, you will definitely be impressed!...even more so after next weekend!


Do I see some awesome new V-scape tanks in someones future?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

billschwinn said:


> Pinellas County Reptiles tries to keep them in stock.


Bill,
Aren't you breeding again as well? Can you tell us what frogs you might have available soon?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> Do I see some awesome new V-scape tanks in someones future?


Indeed, I can't wait to get them and start building!


----------



## dormfrogger (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, I was already planning on buying from a hobbyist as it is the best thing for the hobby! I really just wanted to see some frogs, I'm doing all the research and can't get to buying until August which is killing me 

I'm likely going to go for Leucs when its time to buy, maybe fine spots?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

This seems to be of relevance:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/99570-mini-gathering-tampa-show.html


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Reef_Haven said:


> Bill,
> Aren't you breeding again as well? Can you tell us what frogs you might have available soon?


I have begun to get the wheels of breeding turning again, never realized or forgot how long the process is. I do not have enough froglets to do the show this weekend, with luck and a lot of work I am trying for the fall tampa show. I am trying to get a few surprises producing , new to me and many of my regulars.I am also still on oxygen and am trying to get some portable equipment which would give me a chance to travel easier.


----------

